# Ltd-f-400 vs. schecter c7 blackjack ATX?



## defchime (Aug 21, 2008)

hey im stuck choosing between these two guitars

ltd f-400

http://www.musicpromusic.com/boutiq.../product/843cf0027630958b6473cc2a15b55c43.jpg

schecter c-7 blackjack atx

http://img3.musiciansfriend.com/dbase/pics/products/1/8/3/541183.jpg




i know that the schecter is a 7 and the Ltd is a 6 but its not about that...i just want to know which one is better made, if i get the ltd it will be because i rely on the kickass look of the guitar to make me appear to be a better guitar player or it compements my awesomeness, but if i get the schecter it will be because i dont want to down tune a 6 string...if only they made a f-407 with 7 strings id definitly get that


----------



## Groff (Aug 21, 2008)

You can't go wrong with either really, they're both made really well. I like schecter finishes over ltd's though. 

I say get the ATX, and raise some havoc with the blackouts!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 21, 2008)

F7, but not cheap 
Go with the ATX.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 21, 2008)

they'll play about the same, the LTD's neck will be a lot thinner and look nicer, but aside from that they're equal quality.


----------



## Groff (Aug 21, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> they'll play about the same, the LTD's neck will be a lot thinner and look nicer, but aside from that they're equal quality.



A lot thinner? Nope. Both my schecters are the same width as my friends LTD. Even went as far as to measure them. (Unless you're talking about a 6 string neck vs a 7 string neck, of course)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 21, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> A lot thinner? Nope. Both my schecters are the same width as my friends LTD. Even went as far as to measure them. (Unless you're talking about a 6 string neck vs a 7 string neck, of course)


I was talking about the 6 vs the 7 but hellraiser and tempest necks are thicker than LTD ones as well as M series ones being inbetween ibanez and esp's regular profile


----------



## Groff (Aug 21, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I was talking about the 6 vs the 7 but hellraiser and tempest necks are thicker than LTD ones as well as M series ones being inbetween ibanez and esp's regular profile



The 6's vary a lot, yes, but the 7's are the same. My EC-100 has a big rounded neck. As does the KH models. The F-400 and hellraiser 6's have some awesome necks.


----------



## defchime (Aug 21, 2008)

man that f-7 is siiiiick but i found the prices r like 2500 so skrew that...im gettin the schecter...i really love that f shape tho...wen im famous im gettin that guitar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 22, 2008)

It's only 2199 for that ESP F7 in New Zealand...thats only 1500US


----------



## Lankles (Aug 22, 2008)

I vote the F-400. I've always wanted one.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 23, 2008)

My opinion--go for the Schecter.


----------



## greyanaroth (Sep 24, 2009)

Blackjack ATX \m/

You really can't beat that quality and those blackouts at that price!

Also, I personally feel the shape of that Ltd is a little wonky!!!! It looks great on a bass, but on a guitar... nah! IMHO


----------



## Ishan (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't bump dead old threads plz, thx


----------



## greyanaroth (Sep 24, 2009)

Yikes sorry! Didn't see the date on that one!! *slinks away*


----------



## ockis23 (Sep 25, 2009)

Go for the schecter


----------



## willybman (Sep 25, 2009)

this one would be easy for me. ATX!!!

EDIT: oops sorry mods.


----------

